# Ethanol In outboard motors!!!



## hogdgz (Jun 8, 2011)

I recently bought a boat and have been reading about all the problems with the ethanol blend gas (E10) and was wondering what precauitions yall take. If I take precautions is it still gonna hurt my engine. There are a few stores locally that sell ethanol free gas, but my boat shop said to put a fuel additive for ethanol (Star-Tron), in the tank everytime I fill up, and it will be fine, but if u dont it can cause serious problems. Is it gonna rust out my rings and cylinder walls. I have a 2006 4stroke Mercury. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jun 8, 2011)

You may want to check out the fuel lines on it.... I very seriously doubt they are ethanol approved. You may be very shocked at what the inside of them look like....

Get some new lines that are ethanol approved and replace all the way to the fuel tank....

Having ethanol approved lines with the addition of appropriate additives, and you should be fine...

I use Mercury Quickleen, Mercury Quickstore, and Seafoam in every single gallon of gas I put in my boat!


----------



## 440Mopar (Jun 8, 2011)

10 percent blend is not enough to need anthing done to the tune or the lines...
  the only problem with blended fuel is the dye they put in the achohol to make it none consumable before they blend it ,the die will settle out and collect in the bowel of the carb and clog up jets, sta-bil and other addatives keep this from happening..
 if you run your boat regularly this is no problem no need for addative if you only use a tank a season or one tank every two months you need a stabilizer  
  all this no blend gas and it'll hurt your engine is all oil company propaganda..just look up ethanol the real story..but that is not for this forum
anyway the only time a carbed engine will need tunning or lines changed is when running e-100  or e-85, I run e-85 in everything when i can get it nearest pump is 50 miles away . a fuel injected engine will need no adjustments the have enough adjustment in the pcm to tune for e-85,e-100 and the higher fuel pressure lines will more than handle any .."corrosive"  .. propertys of alcohol ..
   getting off my soap box anyone care to get on it??


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, alot of good info here. I am just gonna put some fuel stabilizer in everytime I fill up. This whole ethanol thing is kinda scary. I was reading where people with Cabin Cruisers that had built in fiberglass fuel tanks where haveing to trash there boats cause it was eating away the older fiberglass tanks not approved for ethanol. They said the only way to get that tank out was to cut a whole in the deck with a chainsaw and replace with a new tank. The article said it was cheaper for people to trash there boats than to repair, kinda crazy.

Hunter Haven, do u add all 3 of those additives at the same time?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jun 9, 2011)

To each his own, but as far as that above post stating that ethanol won't harm an "outboard engine or lines" & no need for additives is pure garbage!!!!!!! 

Yes, I add all of it to my engine. 
Quickstore is 1oz to every 10 gallons of gas. 
Quickleen is 1oz to every 6 gallons of gas. 
Seafoam is 1oz to every 1-5 gallons of gas.


----------



## 440Mopar (Jun 9, 2011)

*WAKE UP PEOPLE AND DON'T BUY INTO THIS OIL Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- MAKE UP YOUR OWN MIND*

1. E85 Ethanol is corrosive

Yes ethanol is corrosive, but not very much. Gasoline is corrosive too. Ethanol is biodegradable in water. So it has a tendency to contain and attract water. It is not the corrosive properties of ethanol that can cause damage to your vehicle; it is the water which can rust a vehicle’s fuel system from the inside out. Today’s vehicles (since mid 1980s) have fuel systems which are made to withstand corrosive motor fuels and rust from water. Also today’s distilling processes are superior to way back when. We now have better techniques for drying out ethanol or reducing the water content.

On side note, gas contains water too. Ever hear of dry gas?

2. If I put E85 in my gas tank, it will eat it away.

If your car was built in the old days, it was had a lead coated, steel tank. The water in ethanol would cause the tank to rust from the inside out. The government mandated that all gas in the USA contain 10% ethanol to help reduce tail pipe emissions. In the 1980s, automakers made vehicles with fuel systems to be ethanol and rust tolerant. Gas tanks began to contain polymers and Teflon which are extremely durable.

3. If I put E85 ethanol in my non-Flex Fuel vehicle, it will ruin it.

One tank won’t hurt. Some dealers are spreading rumors and charging $300-$3000 for one tank of accidental E85 use. This use may cause misfiring and a rough ride. Your check engine light will come on. If you should accidentally or on purpose put E85 in your vehicle, drain the tank, put in regular gas and all will be well. If you use E85 without a conversion kit or non-Flex Fuel capable vehicle for an extended period, you can damage your engine.

4. Ethanol will burn up my engine.

Ethanol has a lower ignition point than gas. Ethanol has about 115 octane and E85 has 105 octane. It burns cooler and will extend engine life by preventing the burning of engine valves and prevent the build-up of olefins in fuel injectors, keeping the fuel system cleaner.

5. Ethanol will ruin gaskets, seals, rings and more.

Running 100% ethanol or alcohol in an engine can cause damage to cork products. 

The rubber neoprene used in the last 20 + years is resistant to the drying effect that ethanol may have. 

Today's vehicles are built to withstand the corrosive effects of water in ethanol and gasoline. Any vehicle built since 1985 will have no ethanol related issues. Older vehicles that used more steel in the fuel systems or cork gaskets may have issues from long term exposure to water.

Vehicles in Brazil have been using ethanol for 30 years and they are completely free from using any foreign oil. 

6. E85 will eat my rubber fuel lines.

This is another myth from the old days. Rubber technology has significantly advanced so the concerns of a 20 year old car or newer having issues like this are extremely rare. Plus the 15% gas will help keep lines lubricated.

7. E85 will destroy my fuel pump.

E85 won’t destroy your fuel pump. If you convert a high mileage vehicle to Flex Fuel, the E85 will cause the sediment in the gas tank to dissolve and then get sucked up by the fuel pump. It is believed that this sediment may shorten the life of the pump of your higher mileage vehicle (100,000+). We have had no reports from customers with damaged fuel pumps. 

Video Proof: E85 does not harm engine, fuel lines, fuel pump, injectors, etc.

We do not recommend using E85 in your vehicle without an E85 conversion kit. 

8. It takes more than a gallon of energy to make a gallon of E85.

This was true at one point in time. Today’s advanced technology and distilling processes actually create considerably more units of ethanol than units of energy used. The processes continue to advance and the ratio will continue to increase.

9. E85 Ethanol is worse for the environment than gas.

There have been some people who have published reports stating that E85 is worse than gas for the environment. They have yet to show any scientific proof or case studies that support their claims. Because E85 is cleaner than conventional gasoline, it emits less hydrocarbons, nitrogen oxides, carbon monoxide and hydrogen. E85 reduces carbon monoxide emissions by as much as 70 percent — and less carbon monoxide helps reduce ozone formation and greenhouse gas levels. According to EPA, gasoline is the largest source of manmade carcinogens. Ethanol reduces overall toxic pollution by diluting harmful compounds found in gasoline such as benzene and other aromatics.

10. Using E85 ethanol will get 50% less mileage per tank.

There are some stories floating around about 50% reduction in mileage or twice as much ethanol is needed. Some of the automakers who introduced Flex vehicles did a terrible job with the fuel management systems that mileage did decrease as much as 50%. After some trial and error, the automakers have significantly improved their Flex systems and mileage conservation is within reasonable losses such as 5-15%. Conversion Kits like the Full Flex have been around for over 20 years. Realistic losses range from 5-15% as well.

11. Vehicles need more E85 ethanol so there is less power.

It is true that a vehicle does require more E85 than regular gas since the amount of energy per unit of ethanol is less than that of gas. Ethanol has a lower ignition temperature so the engine overall will run cooler increasing power. It also burns slower so instead of just burning out in one violent explosion forcing the piston down, it continues to burn the entire length of the piston stroke expanding gases more evenly and smoothly. So running E85 will give any engine more power over any pump gas. Also E85 is 105 octane. Gas comes in 85, 89 and 91 octane. The 105 octane of E85 will help to eliminate knocks and pings. All of these benefits will make an engine run smoother and quieter.

12. Won't E85 production deplete human and animal food supplies?

No, actually the production of ethanol from corn uses only the starch of the corn kernel, all of the valuable protein, minerals and nutrients remain. One bushel of corn produces about 2.7 gallons of ethanol AND 11.4 pounds of gluten feed (20% protein) AND 3 pounds of gluten meal (60% protein) AND 1.6 pounds of corn oil.

13. Ethanol does not benefit farmers.

The ethanol industry opens a new market for corn growers, allowing them to enjoy greater profitability. Studies have shown that corn prices in areas near ethanol plants tend to be 5 to 10 cents per bushel higher than in other areas. This additional income helps cut the costs of farm programs and add vitality to rural economies. The additional profit potential for farmers created by ethanol production allows more farmers to stay in business — helping ensure adequate food supplies in the future. Ethanol production also creates jobs, many of which are in rural communities where good jobs are hard to come by. A 2005 study by LECG found the ethanol industry powered the U.S. economy by creating more than 147,000 jobs, boosting U.S. household income by $4.4 billion and reducing the U.S. trade deficit by $5.1 billion by eliminating the need to import 143.3 million barrels of oil. Those kinds of numbers help farmers and all Americans.

14. Ethanol production wastes corn that could be used to feed a hungry world.

Corn used for ethanol production is field corn typically used to feed livestock. Wet mill ethanol production facilities, also known as corn refineries, also produce starch, corn sweeteners, and corn oil — all products that are used as food ingredients for human consumption. Ethanol production also results in the production of distiller’s grains and gluten feed — both of which are fed to livestock, helping produce high-quality meat products for distribution domestically and abroad. There is no shortage of corn. In 2004, U.S. farmers produced a record 11.8 billion bushel corn harvest — and some 1.3 billion bushels (about 11 percent) were used in ethanol production. Additionally, the 2005 crop was among the largest on record. 2007 will yield the largest corn crop since the 1940s. In other words, there is still room to significantly grow the ethanol market without limiting the availability of corn. Steadily increasing corn yields and the improved ability of other nations to grow corn also make it clear that ethanol production can continue to grow without affecting the food supply.


----------



## 440Mopar (Jun 9, 2011)

*Sorry you pulled the garbage card ..do you work for the oil company?*

Myth: “Higher ethanol blends can cause problems for small engines and marine engines.” 

Fact: This reminds me of times past when the ethanol industry was in its infancy and was blamed by many mechanics for every ill that occurred to an automobile. For a time, one could think that all autos were going to instantly stop because of a 10 percent or less ethanol blend. Some in the boat industry and small engine industry are trying to head public opinion down that same path. Fortunately, we have a real life example to look at regarding the impact of higher blends on small and marine engines. Fueling stations in Brazil sell only gasoline blended with ethanol or 100 percent ethanol. In Brazil, the current required blending level of ethanol into conventional gasoline is 25 percent. Boats, motorcycles, lawn mowers, chain saws and the like all operate on a fuel that is blended at 25 percent ethanol or above in Brazil. There have been no massive engine or consumer safety issues, nor has it put the industry in demise. 

Myth: “Higher blends of ethanol will damage U.S. autos.”

Fact: Once again Brazil is a real laboratory to dispute this myth. Pure gasoline is not sold for vehicle use in Brazil. Twelve companies from around the world manufacture flex-fuel vehicles in Brazil, including the U.S. “Big Three.” This is certainly something that could be done here in the U.S and can be done without great cost to consumers and with many benefits. Just this month the top four automakers in Brazil – GM, Ford, Fiat and Volkswagen – announced that together they will distribute 2 million free booklets explaining the benefits of ethanol for consumers who buy their flex-fuel cars in Brazil. These four automakers account for 80 percent of the auto market in Brazil.

Myth: “Higher blends will lead to higher food prices.”

Fact: This argument has been factually disputed time and again. There is ample data and analysis to prove this is simply untrue, ethanol has little to no effect on food prices. Most telling and most convincing was the Congressional Budget Office report that was released in April. Corn and ethanol accounted for less than one percent of the rise in food prices over the study period; petroleum and labor and other factors accounted for 85 to 90 percent. The fact is, we have a growing supply of corn due to yield increase and productivity and there is no challenge for U.S. corn producers to meet domestic and world demand for food and feed and still make a significant contribution to biofuels. Corn Growers will continue to meet the demand for feed, fuel and fiber in an economical and environmentally sustainable manner.


----------



## Money man (Jun 9, 2011)

Where is the information on the Federal ethanol subsidies?

It is pretty neat to be in an industry that Federal Law mandates we use it, tariffs are placed to protect the prices and then the tax payer turns around and is forced to subsidize the grower. Kind of like a triple crown! 

It's good to be a corporate welfare queen! 

sorry, this conversation turned from fixing fuel lines to the wonderous benefits of ethanol before I got here. Just figured I would chime in. Nevermind all those boat owners who can't get their engines to run right, it too is a myth I guess.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jun 9, 2011)

I can play this game as well....

Here's something for you to take a look at...

Mercury's take on Ethanol blended fuels... KEEP IN MIND THAT THIS INFO. IS STRAIGHT FROM MERCURY...

Included below is a list of questions and answers that address typical concerns of consumers.

Please feel free to contact any Mercury Marine field representative with questions, or contact us at public.relations@mercmarine.com. Mercury will do its best to help find answers, whether you’re seeking general information or wishing to discuss legal proposals, or if you’re seeking information regarding ethanol-tolerant materials


8. What about the fuel-system components on the boat? 
It is important to follow boat manufacturers’ recommendations when selecting appropriate fuels. Use of an inappropriate fuel can result in damage to the engine and boat components that may require repair or replacement. Fuels with ethanol can attack some fuel-system components, such as tanks and lines, if they are not made from acceptable ethanol-compatible materials. This can lead to operational problems or safety issues such as clogged filters, leaks or engine damage.

10. How does ethanol affect my fiberglass fuel tank? 
Some fiberglass tanks manufactured may not be compatible with gasoline containing ethanol. It has been reported that, in the presence of ethanol, some resins may be drawn out of fiberglass and carried into the engine where severe damage could occur. If an older fiberglass tank is used, check with the manufacturer to determine if gasoline with ethanol can be safely used.

11. Are older fuel lines prone to failure? What about gaskets? 
If rubber components in a fuel system are suspected it may be advisable to replace them with newer ethanol-safe components before using fuels containing ethanol. Check with the manufacturer for advice or frequently inspect these fuel-system components for signs of swelling or deterioration and replace if problems are noted.

15. What is phase separation, and how do I deal with it? 

If significant amounts of water are present in a fuel tank with gasoline that contains ethanol, the water will be drawn into the fuel until the saturation point is reached for the three-component mixture of water + gasoline + ethanol. Beyond this level of water, phase separation could cause most of the ethanol and water to separate from the bulk fuel and drop to the bottom of the tank, leaving gasoline with a significantly reduced level of ethanol in the upper phase. If the lower phase of water and ethanol is large enough to reach the fuel inlet, it could be pumped directly to the engine and cause significant problems. Even if the ethanol water phase at the bottom of the tank is not drawn into the fuel inlet, the reduced ethanol level of the fuel reduces the octane rating by as much as 3 octane numbers, which could result in engine problems. 

The level at which phase separation can occur is determined by a number of variables, including the amount of ethanol, the composition of the fuel, the temperature of the environment and the presence of contaminants. It is very important (A) that the system is inspected for significant quantities of water in the tank before using gasoline with ethanol and (B) to limit exposure of the fuel tank to excess water. If phase separation has occurred, it is necessary to completely remove all free water from the system and replace the fuel before continuing operation. Otherwise, engine problems could occur.

18. Is there a simple solution to water condensation in the tank as a result of ethanol? 

It is best to maintain a full tank of fuel when the engine is not in use. This will reduce the void space above the fuel and will reduce the flow of air in and out of the tank with changes in temperature. This will reduce condensation on the internal walls of the tank and will limit exposure of the ethanol in the fuel to humidity and condensation.

19. What should be done when storing boats with ethanol-blended fuels for extended periods?

When preparing to store a boat for extended periods of two months or more, it is best to completely remove all fuel from the tank. If it is difficult or not possible to remove the fuel, maintaining a full tank of fuel with a fuel stabilizer added to provide fuel stability and corrosion protection is recommended. A partially full tank is not recommended because the void space above the fuel allows air movement that can bring in water through condensation as the temperature cycles up and down. This condensation potentially becomes a problem. Mercury Marine Fuel System Treatment & Stabilizer can help maintain fuel systems in storage. It contains oxidation inhibitors to reduce oxidation and gum formation, metal chelating agents to protect metal components from corrosion, water absorbing agents to reduce the presence of free water, and dispersants to help suspend and disperse debris. It is best used by adding to the tank at the recommended dosage, running the engine for 10 minutes to allow the system to be cleaned, shutting off the fuel valve to interrupt the fuel supply and allow the engine to run until it stops, topping off the tank until it’s full, and capping any openings to reduce the amount of exchange with the air that might bring in condensation.
************************************************

What's Ethanol doing to our Marine Fuel Filters?

Regular replacement (MINIMUM Once per year, or every 100 hours, WHICHEVER OCCURS FIRST) is recommended.
Ethanol does not appear to have directly attacked the filters.... however, the filters are often left to trap debris from OTHER components attacked by ethanol (fuel lines, primer bulbs, debris washed from fuel tank, etc).


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's a few pics as well to show how ethanol is effecting non-approved gas lines on outboard engines...

Pic 1: Regular fuel line
Pic 2: Same line starting to deteriorate and change colors.
Pic 3: Fuel line completely deteriorated from ethanol.

Pic 4: Another fuel line that has deteriorated from the continued use of ethanol...


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jun 9, 2011)

I feel confident that ethanol is causing harm to outboard engines, fuel lines, filters, etc. No way to make me believe other wise. I'm very thankful that I have not had any problems as a result of ethanol, but I will not stop doing my part on protecting my equipment from it...

Far too many fisherman, along with way to many, outboard manufacturers and mechanics complaning about the effects of Ethanol due to the problems they are having or seeing. I won't take any chances. I will add the appropriate additives needed to keep my equipment running in tip top shape. If it cost me some in the beginning, hopefully it will save me in the long run....

Best of luck with your decision, but I hope you read into this issue very carefully and make wise decisions...


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I am definetly gonna take precautionary measures to help prevent any affect it might have on my engine. Thanks everyone for all the info.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 9, 2011)

Hunter Haven said:


> To each his own, but as far as that above post stating that ethanol won't harm an "outboard engine or lines" & no need for additives is pure garbage!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, I add all of it to my engine.
> Quickstore is 1oz to every 10 gallons of gas.
> ...



Can you explain why u chose each one of these additives and what they do, thanks?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm with Haven 100% on this topic.

Ethanol in gasoline = asking for trouble.

I've wrenched on gasoline engines....big and small....for 18 years. I've seen 1st hand what the 'side effects' of running ethanol blended gasoline will do for an engine. Most of them carbureted small engines. 

Dye in ethanol??? Who said it has dye in it? I have a very close friend who's pretty high up on the ladder for a local gasoline distributor. He said when they load their tankers, they add the ethanol 1st....which is crystal clear, then the actual gasoline goes in....and it mixes itself in the tanker. There's no dye involved.

440Mopar, you can copy and paste write ups all you want....but they are a bit far fetched. I can walk into any one of the several small engine repair shops around here; any of them will say that 80% of their business stems from problems due to ethanol blend gas since it 1st came into the scene.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jun 9, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Can you explain why u chose each one of these additives and what they do, thanks?



The Quickstore and Quickleeen are Mercury products and they recommend them. The Seafoam is an additive that I have always ran. It was originally developed for the Marine Industry. It was also recommended to me by a Mercury Marine Dual Master Technician..... 
*****************************************
Fuel Additive Recommendations:
-Stabilize fuel ANYTIME fuel will not be consumed and replaced within 15 days!!!
-Optis (ALL, including XS & ProXS): Quickleen in EVERY TANK OF FUEL. You CAN combine Mercury QuickCare or QuickStor Fuel System Treatment & Stabilizer (or Sea-Foam if you prefer it) with Quickleen. Use the recommended "dose" of each product per the bottle instructions. For anyone questioning Quickleen recommendation- see Service Bulletin 2001-12 (yes, it's been recommended since 2001!!!).
-Quickleen may be used in ANY Mercury engine- it helps to prevent/remove carbon buildup (primary purpose).


----------



## 440Mopar (Jun 9, 2011)

the ethanol is dyed at the alcohol plant to render it non consumable
  before the oil-company even gets the alcohol if not they would have to pay alot of taxes for selling consumable ,,it is 190 proof out of the plant ,
as to the lines they look like trash in the fuel, the on that has collasped looks like a cheap clear hose that will deteeriate in a year in the sun? 
and i too have wrenched on engines for about 10 years and see the same problems from before and after ethanol blends
if you let gas sit for a year in a bowl its going to jell 
if you poor gas from a dirty jug -you get stopped up lines 
its the same things as five years ago now just have ethanol to blame it on
i personally am trying to get LOCALY PRIVATELY OWNED  ethanol  plants in every fourth county or so they can buy local crops ,brew local gas,sell the mash back for feed ,sell e-100 ,and fund AMERICA not a bunch of arabains  
sorry for highjacking your thread ,HOGDGZ
i'm out on the subject


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 9, 2011)

440mopar, ur not highjacking my thread, I asked for opinions and info, and thats what yall have given me Thanks.

I went and bought some StarTron tonight, thats what my local shop (Huggins Outboard) reccomends on every fill up. Only problem it says to treat 1 oz for every 16 gallons. Thats gonna be hard to do since I am running a small 3 gallon tank to reduce the weight of my river boat, my bigger tank is 6 gallons.


----------



## bamadeer (Jun 10, 2011)

Pure-Gas.org


----------



## badger (Jun 25, 2011)

440Mopar said:


> i personally am trying to get LOCALY PRIVATELY OWNED  ethanol  plants in every fourth county or so they can buy local crops ,brew local gas,sell the mash back for feed ,sell e-100 ,and fund AMERICA not a bunch of arabains
> sorry for highjacking your thread ,HOGDGZ
> i'm out on the subject



And there, gentlemen is the rub. I assume you have a financial interest in promoting ethanol? 

I own a repair shop that specializes in German cars only, and we work on 1970 through current. Lots of older Porsches, BMW's and Mercedes Benzes that have had some very expensive fuel system failures have come through our shop. The failure rate of components like fuel pumps, fuel distributors, fuel level senders, hoses etc. has skyrocketed since ethanol has been introduced into our fuel. The appearance of the contamination has also changed. It looks very different from the "old gas" jelling that we used to see.

We are replacing a lot of fuel level sensors on '90's and later Mercedes cars and SUV's due to ethanol contamination. No issues with the same parts in Germany using ethanol free fuel.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 26, 2011)

Look at the metal parts in a fuel system using e-gas and you will see corrosion of these parts. The parts in motors using real gas do not show this  even after sitting for months.

Chainsaws that ran for years with no problems now have to have the carbs rebuilt and lines replaced yearly if not sooner.

10% alchohl in gas equals an 8% reduction in fuel milege.

Alchohl is a fuel but it absorbs water causing problems and it is not nearly as effecent (sp) as real gas. The cost to produce it is more than the cost of real gas.

E fuel could be used in large power plants to offset some coal use but should not be used in our hi-tec motors because of the milege reduction and the large maintance cost caused by it's use.


----------



## Washington95 (Jun 26, 2011)

Every lawnmower mechanic I personally know says ethanol causes serious problems.  Heard the same from friends about boats.  Don't buy the "it's for your own good" and "it won't hurt a bit" stuff.

Search out ethanol free gas.  I do.  And I drive a few extra miles to get it and support the guy who sells it.  I'm amazed that more stations don't carry it, especially around lakes/marinas.


----------



## bandit819 (Jun 26, 2011)

In the long run just run ethanol free fuel if its available in your area. Yes its 30 to 40 cents per gallon more, but how much per gallon does it cost for an additive that will not cure your ethonal problem?

One other thing I have been told by a good friend that sells fuel. The ethanol begins to seperate from gas in a very short amount of time. If the retailer you get fuel from does not sell alot of fuel in a short time the ethanol has a tendency to seperate in there tank. The ethanol goes to the bottom of the tank and when the tank gets low you get more ethanol than 10%, much more, and you can blow up whatever you put it in. I personally only use fuel with ethanol in anything when non ethanol fuel is not available.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 26, 2011)

The ethanol also dissolves part of the resin in fiberglass tanks then depositing it into the motor,not good!!!
Boat mechanics have been busy replacing these tanks for the last few years because of this as well as the expensive motor repairs.

Set some E-gas out in a glass jar on a humid day and watch how it sucks up water.


----------



## higg (Jul 25, 2011)

i got a four stroke mec 60 hp.  i have noticed a drop in power.  maybe not as noticible on the big motors.


----------



## city boy gone country (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been working on boats for almost 25 yrs and most of the the fuel problems that I deal with are due to sitting unused for long periods of time,even before the introduction of ethanol blended fuel. Carbs used to get what people called "varnish" when all the fuel evaporated out of the bowl and passages. Then there was MTBE in the 90's which left behind a reddish brown residue when it evaporated out of the carb. now we have ethanol that WILL absorb water out of the air and cause corrosion in float bowls when the fuel and ethanol evaps and the water is now concentrated with some of the other fuel additives.The water seems to take longer to evap but the corrosion has already started.  As the saying goes"rust never sleeps" !
I recommend to my customers to treat their fuel properly as per the directions on whatever product they use as long as it is for ethanol blended fuel.If they want to run the ethanol free fuel they will still have to treat it properly. I also tell them to run their boat on the hose or at the dock at least once every week to 10 days if possible when they are not going to be using it for awhile and to have it winterized properly depending on the type of fuel system they have(efi,mpi,carb). I  personally run my carbureted Mercury 4stk 15,Yam 130 2stk and all my lawn equip completly out of fuel even pulling the chokes several times to get as much out as possible.
Most of the gas pumps around here have a decal that states "may contain up to 10% ethanol" but every test that I have done shows from 4-6%.        
Most people neglect their boats after awhile anyway which is fine with us boat mechanics,we need the work!
Just my .02 cents


----------

